#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASME Quick Guide

## suhairi

Salam to All



Good day..I'm looking for books that published by ASME as below
1. A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus 
   Editor(s): Clifford Matthews 
   Published: 2010 
   Pages: 336 
   Print ISBN13: 9780791859629 

2. Guidebook for the Design of ASME Section VIII Pressure Vessels 
   Author(s)/Editor(s): James R. Farr, Maan H. Jawad 
   Published: 2010 
   Pages: 344 
   Print ISBN13: 9780791859520 

3. Quick Guide to the API 570 - Certified Pipework Inspector Syllabus 
   Editor(s): Clifford Matthews 
   Published: 2009 
   Pages: 230 
   Print ISBN13: 9780791802892 
Appreciate if anyone have these book can share with me. Thank you very much in advanceSee More: ASME Quick Guide

----------


## saifucmp

Hi.....
Me too looking for the above books .If anybody have these books please share .Advance thanks.

Regards,
SAIFULLA
saifucmp@gmail.com

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi Dear friends, Please share the above BOOKS if anybody having them. Thanks in advance.

----------


## kasi123

i too required this book thankyou for the information friend

----------


## Bismark Meza

Hi&#161; 

I look the same book 

please share this book 

bismarkandres@hotmail.com

----------


## sumon emam

waiting

----------


## Gasflo

I would love to have them. 
Thanks in advance

----------


## bonn_300

> Salam to All
> 
> Good day..I'm looking for books that published by ASME as below
> 1. A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus 
>    Editor(s): Clifford Matthews 
>    Published: 2010 
>    Pages: 336 
>    Print ISBN13: 9780791859629 
> 
> ...



Dear friends,
If anybody have "A Quick guide to API 653 certified storage tank inspector syllabus" by Cilfford Mathews".
Pls share...

----------


## vfq3481

Hi there,
I have the first two books.
Please provide your e-mail.
Regards

----------


## saifucmp

> Hi there,
> I have the first two books.
> Please provide your e-mail.
> Regards



Please send the books to following mail.
Thanx in advance

Saifulla
saifucmp@gmail.com

----------


## softwareka

please send to softwareka@gmail.com

----------


## suhairi

Please send to suhairi_salleh@yahoo.com

----------


## onomeanthony

1. A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus 


 Editor(s): Clifford Matthews 
 Published: 2010 
 Pages: 336 
 Print ISBN13: 9780791859629


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME Quick Guide

----------


## khurmi

can u please upload in 4shared 

Regards 
Khurmi

----------


## inspectengr

> Hi there,
> I have the first two books.
> Please provide your e-mail.
> Regards



my email is shahgardez@gmail.com

Thanking in anticipation

----------


## acier58

> 1. A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus 
>  Editor(s): Clifford Matthews 
>  Published: 2010 
>  Pages: 336 
>  Print ISBN13: 9780791859629
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Thanks alot for this useful book.

----------


## mhafis

salam n hi to all,

hope can also share with me..
my email mhafis_bajuri@yahoo.com

thanks in advance..

----------


## suhairi

Salam all..please share with me also..suhairi_salleh@yahoo.com

----------


## Dhinesh.t

Kindly put a copy to my mail id- dhinesh.theking@gmail.com

----------


## M5416

Thank onomeanthony, this is a good book.

----------


## PINTAIUS

Hello,

I am looking for the API 653 Quick Guide too.

Hope someone could send me a copy or a link to download (e270cdi@mixmail.com)

Tnaks in advance and best regards to all

----------


## popo

please send me those guides to fsendoya@gmail.com
thanks 
Popo

----------


## banjerdkom

Please send me the book to bjk_su@yahoo.com

Thank you very much,
Ben

----------


## kkkonsowa

Please send me the books at kkkonsowa@yahoo.com

----------


## tayyabses

Dears,



Any body can upload Quick Guide to the API 570 - Certified Pipework Inspector Syllabus 
Editor(s): Clifford Matthews 

I need this book urgently.

Thanks in Advance

tayyabses@yahoo.com

Tayyab FarooqSee More: ASME Quick Guide

----------


## rizy951

I also need these books badly. Kindly send me at
rizy951@gmail.com

----------


## siliani@hotmail.com

Hello 
I need CASTI GUIDEBOOKS ASME IX 
Thank you in advance if someone can will send to my e-mail siliani@hotmail.com

Regards 
Marco

----------


## mnthiraviam

Hope this wil be useful

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yusof.ghani

hi,

can you send the book to me? thanks in advance
yusof.ghani@yahoo.com.my

----------


## yusof.ghani

Please send the books to following mail.
Thanx in advance


yusof.ghani@yahoo.com.my

----------


## sumon emam

API 510 EXAM 2012 is damaged. Would you mind to check it and reupload it. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Gasflo

Link is broken, pls re-upload

----------


## vikaschaurasia

> Link is broken, pls re-upload



I would love to have them. 
Thanks in advance

----------


## acier58

> I would love to have them. 
> Thanks in advance



Hi vikaschaurasia,

This thread is called "ASME Quick guide" and the members request API documents.

I opened a new thread called "api exam 510-570 & 653" go there you will find the new link for your requested documents.

The new thread here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## TINCHO

Could you please send the books to following mail to?
Thanx in advance

tincho_mdp96@yahoo.com.ar

----------


## BigH

I would be happy to recieve any of the above mentioned books.  My email is haroldjoubert@yahoo.com.  Thank you

Harold

----------


## kashiblee

Does anyone has Clifford Matthews'
A Quick Guide to Api 653 Certified Storage Tank Inspector Syllabus
A Quick Guide to API 570 Certified Pipework Inspector Syllabus


Please upload/email. Thanks.See More: ASME Quick Guide

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share





> Hope this wil be useful
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## kanil

Hi,
Pl provide links for the followings

1) Guidebook for the Design of ASME Section VIII Pressure Vessels, Fourth Edition By James R. Farr & Maan H. Jawad

2) CASTI Guidebook to ASME Section VIII Div. 1 Pressure Vessels (Fourth Edition)

3) Pressure Vessel Handbook, 14th Edition by Eugene Megyesy 

4) Power boiler design, inspection, and repair : ASME code simplified

5) POWER BOILERS: A Guide to Section I of the ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code

6)Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel and Piping Codes, Fourth Edition-Volumes 1 & 2  by K.R.Rao

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## Gasflo

Hi 
I would appreciate if anyone can provide the links for kanil request, mainly the last one
"Companion Guide to the ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel and Piping Codes, Fourth Edition-Volumes 1 & 2 by K.R.Rao"
Thanks

----------


## kashiblee

Does anyone has Clifford Matthews'
A Quick Guide to Api 653 Certified Storage Tank Inspector Syllabus
A Quick Guide to API 570 Certified Pipework Inspector Syllabus
Please upload/email. Thanks.

----------


## khatab1

kindly I need 1. A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus 
Editor(s): Clifford Matthews 
email : khatab_0@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## khatab1

> Hi there,
> I have the first two books.
> Please provide your e-mail.
> Regards



Kindly , I need A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus 
Editor(s): Clifford Matthews 

e-mail : khatab_0@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## khatab1

kindly , I need that book :
A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus 
Editor(s): Clifford Matthews
my e-mail : khatab_0@yahoo.com
thanks in advance

----------


## koparan

Hi everyone could you pls upload A Quick Guide to Api 653 Certified Storage Tank Inspector Syllabus

thanks

----------


## Ahameed

can you please send me these books also,
mechgreen@gmail.com

thanks.

----------


## kivikalac

> Hi there,
> I have the first two books.
> Please provide your e-mail.
> Regards



Please send me those books!
lela.flickr@yahoo.com
Thanks!

----------


## pratap.biswas

please send ASME quick guide to the email:   pratap.biswas@rediffmail.com

See More: ASME Quick Guide

----------


## ilnovo

Please send me the book to ilnovo@hotmail.com
 the link dont work anymore
Thank you very much.

----------


## HONESTPRINCE

Please send to aquarianforlife@hotmail.com, thank you in advance.

----------


## dougop

Hi, Please send me the books you mentioned.
My email: ies.soldagem@gmail.com
ies.soldagem@gmail.com

----------


## Princesza

> my email is shahgardez@gmail.com
> 
> Thanking in anticipation



hi there!

Can you send it to me too? my email is: nurul.amirah292@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## tech-ebooks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## subwil

Can you share with me the books? Pls send to probawil@hotmail.com
Thank you very much

----------


## PipingGuy

> Hi vikaschaurasia,
> 
> This thread is called "ASME Quick guide" and the members request API documents.
> 
> I opened a new thread called "api exam 510-570 & 653" go there you will find the new link for your requested documents.
> 
> The new thread here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Thanks!

----------


## yayyah85

Does anyone has Clifford Matthews'
A Quick Guide to Api 653 Certified Storage Tank Inspector Syllabus
A Quick Guide to API 570 Certified Pipework Inspector Syllabus
Please upload/email. Thanks.
safuan0304@gmail.com

----------


## jawan36

> 1. A Quick Guide to Vessel API 510 Certified Pressure Inspector Syllabus 
>  Editor(s): Clifford Matthews 
>  Published: 2010 
>  Pages: 336 
>  Print ISBN13: 9780791859629
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Hello Friend,
                   The link is Dead or Blocked
                   Can u Upload this file in 4shared or other link.

                   My Email Id: jawan36@yahoo.com



Thanks

----------


## onomeanthony

A Quick Guide to API 570 Certified Pipework Inspector Syllabus: Example Questions and Worked Answers 

Download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
OR (Mirror Links)
(ONE DRIVE): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
(MEDIAFIRE): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]...
(ZIDDU): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Author(s): Clifford Matthews (Author)

----------


## Koshala

Hi Dear, pls send to 
koshalau@gmail.com
thank you

----------


## son77jai

kindly send me too on this id sbjais@gmail.com

See More: ASME Quick Guide

----------


## Nityap

Good day.
Kindly forward below book to my mail id : sabha.dsp@gmail.com
I'm looking for books that published by ASME as below 
1. A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus Editor(s): Clifford Matthews Published: 2010 Pages: 336 Print ISBN13: 9780791859629 
2. Guidebook for the Design of ASME Section VIII Pressure Vessels Author(s)/Editor(s): James R. Farr, Maan H. Jawad Published: 2010 Pages: 344 Print ISBN13: 9780791859520

Regards
Nithya

----------


## jrac182014

Mee to, please: jrac182014@hotmail.com

----------


## acier58

> Good day.
> Kindly forward below book to my mail id : sabha.dsp@gmail.com
> I'm looking for books that published by ASME as below 
> 1. A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus Editor(s): Clifford Matthews Published: 2010 Pages: 336 Print ISBN13: 9780791859629 
> 2. Guidebook for the Design of ASME Section VIII Pressure Vessels Author(s)/Editor(s): James R. Farr, Maan H. Jawad Published: 2010 Pages: 344 Print ISBN13: 9780791859520
> 
> Regards
> Nithya



*API 510-Certified pressure vessel inspector syllabus*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

> Good day.
> Kindly forward below book to my mail id : sabha.dsp@gmail.com
> I'm looking for books that published by ASME as below 
> 1. A Quick Guide to API 510 Certified Pressure Vessel Inspector Syllabus Editor(s): Clifford Matthews Published: 2010 Pages: 336 Print ISBN13: 9780791859629 
> 2. Guidebook for the Design of ASME Section VIII Pressure Vessels Author(s)/Editor(s): James R. Farr, Maan H. Jawad Published: 2010 Pages: 344 Print ISBN13: 9780791859520
> 
> Regards
> Nithya



*Guidebook for the Design of ASME Section VIII Pressure Vessels Author(s)/Editor(s): James R. Farr, Maan H. Jawad* 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ThaMaestro

Whats the password for the rar?

----------


## kashiblee

Need Password...

----------


## gtpol57

Open (Double click) the rar file. 
On the right pane, third row you will see the psw.

----------


## kaledakkila

my friend, as i remember a long time ago the app used to display text on the right side as you say but i think it was an old version. now when you open the file (at least the version that i have ) you well see the files inside with no text what so ever. could you please post the password.
Regards.

----------


## kaledakkila

my friend, as i remember a long time ago the app used to display text on the right side as you say but i think it was an old version. now when you open the file (at least the version that i have ) you well see the files inside with no text what so ever. could you please post the password.
Regards.

----------


## gtpol57

psw = Avibert

----------


## acier58

> Whats the password for the rar?







> Need Password...







> my friend, as i remember a long time ago the app used to display text on the right side as you say but i think it was an old version. now when you open the file (at least the version that i have ) you well see the files inside with no text what so ever. could you please post the password.
> Regards.







> my friend, as i remember a long time ago the app used to display text on the right side as you say but i think it was an old version. now when you open the file (at least the version that i have ) you well see the files inside with no text what so ever. could you please post the password.
> Regards.




Password : Avibert

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

please share


alokbdas@gmail.comSee More: ASME Quick Guide

----------

